
Dinner for One: Germany′s cult British classic to air on UK TV for first time - Tomte
https://www.dw.com/en/dinner-for-one-germanys-cult-british-classic-to-air-on-uk-tv-for-first-time/a-46421606
======
em-bee
discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18794397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18794397)

